# HP Compaq 15-h024 Notebook



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I just bought the laptop and I am unable to find the drivers for Windows 8 64bit edition. Will appreciate your assistance. 

The following website (which is in German) is not listing Windows 8 64bit edition. It lists Windows 8.1

Software & Treiber zum Herunterladen Compaq 15-h024sg Notebook PC | HP®-Support

Thank you. :smile:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Seems this model laptop is only available in Germany. The 8.1 64 bit drivers should work. Windows 8.1 is more like a Service Pack then an actual OS update to Windows 8.0


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Many thanks. I'll give it a try. By the way, is this a good laptop for normal office use? Is windows 8 too much for it? Will appreciate your opinion. :smile:


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

I see many drivers for the WLAN. I am a bit confused which one to use 

Here is the list: Software & Treiber zum Herunterladen Compaq 15-h024sg Notebook PC | HP®-Support


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Under Treiber - Netzwerk, I can see 9 results. I am not sure which one to use. 

Here is the website I am talking about: Software & Treiber zum Herunterladen Compaq 15-h024sg Notebook PC | HP®-Support


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Search and type *devmgmt.msc*, Right click the *devmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the *Elevated Device Manager,* expand *Network Adapters*. This should tell you the WLAN driver by manufacturer. If not, then download and install one at a time, Each driver will fail until you install the correct one, it won't install a driver unless the hardware is on the computer.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

I have tried to install the driver for the graphics and it did not work!


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi,

I've installed windows 7 Home Premium 64bit edition. I've also installed all the needed drivers. This computer is simply slow! When I shut down the system, the screen shows some "waves". 

I think I'll just return it and get a refund. :sad:

I'm not sure why a dual core AMD can have these problems. It has 4GB of DDR3, a 500 GB HDD. 

When windows 8 was installed it just "felt" better! I am not sure why.

Is the CPS/APU the problem?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I hope they will refund your money but since you monkeyed around with the OS, that may have voided the warranty.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi,

It shouldn't be a problem. I asked them today. I will simply have to reformat the drive and send it to them in good packaging. I was wondering if I can have your opinion about this laptop. Is the CPU the problem? I guess laptops are genereally slower than a desktop pc. I use a desktop pc all the time, and that probably explains why I notice a difference in speed.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I tend to stay away from Hp laptops they like most have heat issues, they also have a history of poor solder around the graphics chip, those are just 2 things which put me off personally. 
Dell, Samsung, Lenovo, Acer. Are worth a look depending on the budget, possibly Dell would have more choice.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You sacrifice speed for mobility. Since everything is smaller and crammed together, laptops are not as robust as a Desktop computer. So not great for gaming or any other intensive computing like Autocad. I have not had any issues with HP laptops, but I have only had great experiences with Lenovo laptops. 
Of course, if you don't need to be mobile, then get a desktop.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

SF I have had some experience with HP machines personally and from here in the forums which have shown me a history of issues, I would never mention it if I did not see it.
I have a Samsung at present, which runs well has never so far gotten too hot, but they are a little more costly than a Dell or Acer, Leneovo I feel make well built machines but again can be a little pricier. The lower end of those can be hit and miss. I had 2 Acers which lasted well, although the second, I also had for one my son, got hot whilst his never did Maybe it was made on a Friday, but a cheap laptop cooler and all worked out well.


----------

